# SO tempted to smoke weed



## okheymj454 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey guys I'm 15 and weed is what started my dp in the first place. 
I'm constantly around weed and most of my friends do it (but i have 4 good friends that make sure i dont do it, and they dont do it) but im constantly around it, sometimes i'm with kids that smoke and i'm so tempted to just hit the joint or a blunt, cause i miss that feeling and just want to have fun. but i have not gave in yet, although i have came VERY close. was wondering if there were some helpful tips you could give me to better stay away from weed. thanks


----------



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

okheymj454 said:


> Hey guys I'm 15 and weed is what started my dp in the first place.
> I'm constantly around weed and most of my friends do it (but i have 4 good friends that make sure i dont do it, and they dont do it) but im constantly around it, sometimes i'm with kids that smoke and i'm so tempted to just hit the joint or a blunt, cause i miss that feeling and just want to have fun. but i have not gave in yet, although i have came VERY close. was wondering if there were some helpful tips you could give me to better stay away from weed. thanks


My friend did that and it made his DP worse


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

teh345 said:


> Don't do it.
> 
> I did it when I was almost fully recovered and it set me back to square 1 and felt like the first time I got DP.
> 
> Trust me its not worth it DO NOT do it.


Exactly.I Was almost fully recovered,then I decided to smoke it,once again.

Got another panic attack that always sent my mind to hell.My DR/DP was higher than ever for the following 2 months.

I Wish I've never hit on that bitch.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

im in the same dilemma as u man. but dont fool yourself. don't smoke no matter what. drink alcohol(not too much) thats what i do


----------



## Caitlyn Ann (Aug 26, 2012)

As you are obviously aware smoking can have bad effects. I am guessing you remember very well how you felt after smoking. When you are around it all the time it definetley is very tempting, I am not going to lie I smoke fairly regularly to sometimes help with my anxiety but a good way to say NO to smoking, just remind yourself how it felt that time you started to have DP.

It may sound weird but if you can in your mind fully bring back the memory of the exact 'bad' feelings that you had after you smoked it will make your brain realize its not a good idea to smoke and make it much easier for you to say No. Basically it is putting yourself more in an outofbody experience type feel to get your body to just remember that bad feeling and it will reject the idea.

I really hope this helps, I only have one friend who does not smoke so I definetley understand how you are feeling. But keep your head up the more confident you are with saying no but still be able to be around it, the more the temptations will go away.

This is all in my own experience/opinion, not saying it works for everyone but if you understand what i was trying to say it might be worth at least trying. I am here if you need any help=]=]

As-Salamu Alaykum
'peace be upon you'


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

smoke milder forms of weed, my advise


----------



## SeanTheTree (Aug 1, 2012)

Dont do it all, either get away from it or stay with your friends that dont do it.

Im in the same position as you, im 15 my friends smoke weed, i get tempted now and then. But i got a 1 or 2 sober friends usually with me that tell me its not worth it not even knowing what dp is or that i even have it. Thats a pretty good friend. But in the end itll probably get you back to square one happened to me when i was about 80% gone with dp and it came back to 0% sucked ass. I took 2 hits of a joint but thankfully i didnt inhale or get high cause it could of been bad.

If your looking for a good time try alchohol. Im not even saying do it you shouldnt im not promoting it but if you absoulutly are going to a party or something wanna get a little messed up drink alchohol maybe not enough to get your completely fucked up just some to get you buzzed and when you do it remember dont think about it or else itll fuck you up the ass, and boom the next day dp is here. Happened to me not to long ago had dp at like 0% for like 3 straight days with school. Sucks dont it?

Its just not worth it just think about it and the consequences.


----------



## dreamerr (Nov 7, 2012)

im in the same situation! i smoked again and i felt perfectly fine, had a nice mellow high. the next day however....i felt terrible! i cried every day for 2 weeks asking myself how i could be that fcuking stupid! i still have this terrible feeling now, 3 months later:/ believe me 3 hours of fun is not worth this.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Just don't do it.

I Almost recovered once,then I decided to smoke once again,had a massive panic attack and got dr/dp once again.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

take my advice and DONT smoke it! i was in the same situation as you when i was your age.. and I chose to continue smoking reefer... worst choice of my life. and its probably a big reason why I have schizophrenia symptoms now...


----------

